# Do It Yourself (DIY) Touareg V8 Engine Air Filter Replacement



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

Just replaced the engine air filters on our 2004 V8. I thought I'd post up a link to the DIY. Not the easiest thing in the world, but I tried to take lots of pictures








http://www.germantechnik.com/s...17883 
-Rich


----------



## migdom (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Do It Yourself (DIY) Touareg V8 Engine Air Filter Replacement (richpike)*

Excellent...now I'll have no fear when trying to do this myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Isnt this usually taken care of during regular service?
Just wondering if I should plan to DIY or just have the dealer take care of it.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Do It Yourself (DIY) Touareg V8 Engine Air Filter Replacement (richpike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richpike* »_Just replaced the engine air filters on our 2004 V8. I thought I'd post up a link to the DIY. Not the easiest thing in the world, but I tried to take lots of pictures








http://www.germantechnik.com/s...17883 
-Rich


_Quote, originally posted by *richpike* »_
Step 3
Here is the hard part - getting the filter out was a b*tch. I actually ended up tearing it getting it out - not a big deal, but it is definitely tight.


ha-ha-ha! you think the vw service folks do the same thing - tear the old filter out?
in order to take out the old filter and clean the housing, one has to remove the windshield water pump, which is a shiny piece near the right edge of this picture:








good pictures though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Do It Yourself (DIY) Touareg V8 Engine Air Filter Replacement (richpike)*

Thanks!! I had no idea, and now I know that I would be able to do it...


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Do It Yourself (****us)*

Nice - I wasn't sure how to remove that, but that would have definitely made it easier








Thanks for the tip.
-Rich


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

That has to be one of the silliest designs I have ever seen. You would think the factory would make things that are going to be replaced on a regular basis fairly accessable...


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Do It Yourself (****us)*

Just a note on the windshield washer pump. Remove the bolt that holds the top of the washer pump bracket, but just loosen the bottom bolt: the bracket will swivel out of the way, giving you more space to maneuver the air filter housing further apart.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Do It Yourself (DenverBill)*

Sweet - another great comment!
-Rich


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_That has to be one of the silliest designs I have ever seen. You would think the factory would make things that are going to be replaced on a regular basis fairly accessable...

Its German engineering. For every 10 good designs, theres at least 1 silly. 
They wont change it, because they make money selling replacement parts, and dealers make money charging you $97.50/hr for labor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Do It Yourself (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Just a note on the windshield washer pump. Remove the bolt that holds the top of the washer pump bracket, but just loosen the bottom bolt: the bracket will swivel out of the way, giving you more space to maneuver the air filter housing further apart.









good point. changed my filter so long ago that i forgot all the details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and it is not necessary to unplug any lines. once the pump is out of its cradle, the pump and the lines can be moved out of the way. 


_Modified by ****us at 11:47 AM 2-9-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_That has to be one of the silliest designs I have ever seen. You would think the factory would make things that are going to be replaced on a regular basis fairly accessable...

the regular basis can be very rear but regular...
every 40K miles translates into every 3 years for most people. 
and the filter desing is fantastic. very suitable for deep fording.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_
Its German engineering. For every 10 good designs, theres at least 1 silly. 


Beinmg an engineer who designed things in the US and in Germany, I can say that American engineering has at least 5 silly things for every 6 good designs!!


----------



## black(R32)bart (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a V10 and changing the air filters is even more difficult due to space limitations. Anyone have any tips for the V10 owners?


----------

